# PS3 - FPS Games



## oivind_dahle (Oct 4, 2011)

Well we all are waiting for BF3 and MW3 this autumn, but on friday "Rage" is released!!

http://www.play.com/Games/PlayStati...rchsource=0&searchstring=rage&urlrefer=search

Just wanted to share if some of you are not up to date


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 4, 2011)

bAH! PC gaming only for me.


----------



## shankster (Oct 4, 2011)

"bAH! PC gaming only for me." 

Agreed.PC gaming rules!!
Rage is available on Steam now...


----------



## stevenStefano (Oct 4, 2011)

Xbox for me. Play Battlefield Bad Company 2 a lot if anyone else does. Maybe start a gaming thread?


----------



## Andrew H (Oct 4, 2011)

I saw a trailer for Rage and it looked pretty good. I mainly play MW2, but I also have Uncharted (1,2), Fable (1,2,3), Bioshock (1,2), Assassin's Creed (1,2,2.5), and too many EA games to write down...


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 4, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> Well we all are waiting for BF3 and MW3 this autumn, but on friday "Rage" is released!!
> 
> http://www.play.com/Games/PlayStati...rchsource=0&searchstring=rage&urlrefer=search
> 
> Just wanted to share if some of you are not up to date



People play FPS games on consoles? Seriously? Uh... how does that even work?! :jumpy:


----------



## wenus2 (Oct 5, 2011)

I play the sh!t outta some CoD on PS3!


----------



## Twistington (Oct 5, 2011)

Playing FPS on console... no thanks. :/

Rage looks neat though.


----------



## Mike Davis (Oct 5, 2011)

I am a hardcore gamer geek....I have all 3 setups.....WoW on the computer, CoD on PS3 and CoD and BF2 on xbox....guess that makes me a geek lol


----------



## wenus2 (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes Mike, playing WoW DEFINATELY makes you a geek


----------



## wenus2 (Oct 6, 2011)

Any of you guys that play CoD on PS3 feel free to PM me your PSN, maybe we can play together one day. would be fun methinks!

I'm playing right now actually


----------



## stereo.pete (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm not trying to derail this thread but if you have a PS3 and/or an xbox 360 you should try Dark Souls if you are up for a challenge. I haven't played a game this difficult and rewarding since my NES days.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Oct 8, 2011)

Rage was a dissappointment. Like far cry 2 :S


----------



## Mike Davis (Oct 9, 2011)

wenus2 said:


> Yes Mike, playing WoW DEFINATELY makes you a geek


 
HAHAHA! I no longer play it...has been quite a long time, but i was trapped in it for a while....It was bad.....


----------



## Andrew H (Oct 9, 2011)

Mike Davis said:


> HAHAHA! I no longer play it...has been quite a long time, but i was trapped in it for a while....It was bad.....


 
Don't feel bad, I was in a top 100 guild. Takes up far too much time.


----------

